# driver  adattatore D-Link DWL-G132 Rev. A

## bigfantasy

Ciao a tutti,

gentilmente qualcuno può dirmi se ci sono per linux i driver dell'adattatore usb D-Link DWL-G132 Rev. A?

Grazie anticipatamente,

A presto

----------

## edux

Più che 'adattatore' lo chiamerei scheda wireless usb...

Comunque, da una rapida ricerca su google, usa i driver atheros:

```

* net-wireless/madwifi-ng

     Available versions:  0.9.2.1

     Homepage:            http://www.madwifi.org/

     Description:         Next Generation driver for Atheros based IEEE 802.11a/b/g wireless LAN cards

```

----------

## bigfantasy

Ok, sicuro che vanno bene?

----------

## bigfantasy

Ho provato ad installare sia i driver atheros sia quelli di ndiswrapper, ma nulla, il led non si accende?Cosa posso provare?

----------

## edux

Cosa vuol dire che li hai installati? Che passi hai eseguito? Che guida hai seguito?

----------

## bigfantasy

Ho seguito queste guide:

http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo

http://www.suseitalia.org/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=108

----------

## edux

Ok, ma a che punto ti sei bloccato? Cioè, cos'è che non funziona?

----------

## Cazzantonio

Ma hai usato portage per installare i driver o te li sei scaricati a mano? Nel secodo caso per quale motivo l'hai fatto?

Che kernel usi? Che versione dei driver usi? Hai configurato bene il tuo kernel per le reti wireless e per l'usb?

Devi cercare di essere un po' più cooperativo se vuoi una mano, non è che possiamo darti la soluzione a tutti i tuoi problemi divinandola con una sfera magica di cristallo... l'avevamo ma si è rotta la settimana scorsa e non si trova una strega decente che ce la ripari a modico prezzo.

----------

## bigfantasy

Allora, ora avviando gentoo a quanto pare la penna viene rilevata visto che la voce Link lampeggia, è sul manuale dice che se la voce Link lampeggia i driver sono installati correttamente.

Uso il kernel 2.6, i driver li ho installati con portage,il kernel per le reti wireless non l'ho toccato..

Dando iwconfig ora dovrei ritrovarmi un'interfaccia di rete chiamata wifi0 o simile?Se è così non esiste...

----------

## d2s

Ho posseduto questo dongle usb poi si Ã¨ rotto (pestato coi piedi  :Razz: ), comunque puoi installarlo benissimo con ndiswrapper usando i drivers per windows, non so se hanno rilasciato drivers per unix.

La procedura Ã¨ molto semplice, basta possedere i driver di windows (.inf,.sys) installare ndiswrapper (molto probabilmente dovrai ricompilare il tuo kernel per installarlo, in modo da dare supporto wireless alla macchina) e poi carichi i driver con nidswrapper.

Basta loadare ad ogni boot il modulo ndiswrapper (modules.autoload) ed hai finito  :Smile: 

Ps. Se hanno rilasciato i driver per linux, non chiedermelo nemmeno, utilizza quelli!

Ciao, Damiano.

----------

## bigfantasy

A quanto pare ora la penna la rileva, potete darmi qualche dritta su come configurarla ora?

----------

## bigfantasy

Quello che vorrei capire è se effettivamente la rileva o meno..

----------

